# EMT-B Random skill?



## emsstudent (Dec 1, 2009)

What was the random skill you got for you EMT-Basic skills practical?


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 1, 2009)

We got bleeding/shock.  It has almost always been our random skill.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 1, 2009)

o2 administration


----------



## firecoins (Dec 1, 2009)

5 minutes of BJJ with Renzo Gracie.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 1, 2009)

firecoins said:


> 5 minutes of BJJ with Renzo Gracie.



how did that work out for you!


----------



## firecoins (Dec 1, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> how did that work out for you!



not well.  I am still looking for my left arm.


----------



## sbp7993 (Dec 1, 2009)

joint injury splinting


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 2, 2009)

I had 3 skills!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was so upset as I was under the imperssion we only were required to to 2.
But anywho...


I had KED, suction-NPA-OPA, long bone.

Passed first time!!! Twice for my ***. though!!!
Once for my CBT


----------



## rescue99 (Dec 2, 2009)

emsstudent said:


> What was the random skill you got for you EMT-Basic skills practical?



EMTB random trauma refers to either long bone/ked or traction splint to BB. There is an option of bleed control to long board as well but, that's usually   left for the ALS practical exam. Good luck.


----------



## TccEMT (Dec 3, 2009)

Mine was and always has been Airway -- OPA/suction/NPA


----------



## Chrissy88 (Dec 19, 2009)

emsstudent said:


> what was the random skill you got for you emt-basic skills practical?



k.e.d.


----------



## Achromatic (Dec 19, 2009)

We didn't do a random, but we had:

Major Medical: respiratory distress brought on by anaphylaxis ('hidden', resulted from antibiotic given for pneumonia, not immediately obvious), resulting of course in full cardiac arrest.
Major Trauma: Full thickness electrical burn to hand with exit wound in foot, as a result of car vs power pole, unconscious, BVM, backboarding, etc.
Minor Medical: kidney stone presenting as flanked abd pain, with sufficient 'complicating' factors (pt age, etc, etc, to make you consider other issues)
Minor Trauma: fall from bike, splinting of humerus.


----------

